# help overclocking q6600 nforce 680i lt sli



## frankie827 (Jan 29, 2008)

hey
i have a q6600( b3 stepping)
and an evga nforce 680i lt sli and an arctic cooling freezer 7 pro
my cpu speeds are around 35-38c at full load
i tried to oc it and i got to 2.7ghz by putting the fsb to 1200 and raising the voltages for fsb and cpu by 1 step(idk what they are running at) 
i read somewhere that i could get to 3.0ghz just by putting the fsb at 1333 and that i wouldnt have to change the voltage settings, but when i tried that my pc would crash before i go to log onto windows and sometimes i couldnt even get to the bios(had to reset the cmos)

now i cant seem to oc it past 2.7ghz and i really dont want to change the voltages because i dont want to accidentally kill the cpu

could you guys help me with this?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 29, 2008)

sure whats the stock voltage ya know?
iv seen ppl get them to like 4ghz+ on 1.5v

um...and if you know your stock volage say its 1.3 try 1.4


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 29, 2008)

As Solaris said, to be safe I would set the VCore at 1.4V but more importantly, when you set the FSB to 333mhz, are you adding a divider to your RAM? otherwise your memory will be running much faster and that may be your problem.  At that speed you should not need to raise your NB of FSB voltages.  Also you have to remember that some motherboards dont overclock well with all 4 memory slots populated, if all else fails, try taking the two 512MB sticks out and then see if it works.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 29, 2008)

good call tatty and i can vouch for that divider and ram i actually have 4 gigs 2x 2GB and 3 spare 1gb sticks...i can push 3 but as soon as i populate the other channel on my mobo i can t boot above 2.6 granted that was mixing but even so your mem controller has might be having a really hard time.


----------



## frankie827 (Jan 29, 2008)

what do you mean by divider?
linking the speeds?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 29, 2008)

no a divider is put in place to keep the speed of the ram in place its usually referred to by a ratio like cpu is 1:10 with the ram..in your bios it prob has a setting that looks like ratios..FE youll have a list that looks like this

1:1
1:5
1:10
etc....

or you may have a speed indicator for your ram

400
533
667
800
1000

etc....

you put a divider in place so it clocks your ram down then when u raise your fsb as the ram OC's it isnt surpassing its speed rating example

ddr800


----------



## frankie827 (Jan 29, 2008)

oh ok
ill try that out


----------



## frankie827 (Jan 31, 2008)

ok so i took ur advice on eveyrthing
now when i set the fsb to 333 the ram clock is auto set to 667 instead of 800
ive gotten to the windows screen
ill post some screen shots of the oc 
thanks alot guys !!!


----------



## frankie827 (Jan 31, 2008)

well im running 3d mark 06 right now
so ill tell you guys how it goes when its dones


----------



## frankie827 (Jan 31, 2008)

there we go, it survived 3dmark06
im going to run the suite of programs to check the overclocking


----------



## frankie827 (Jan 31, 2008)

just wondering, but what do you think the fastest i could go is?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 31, 2008)

wow dude grats im glad it worked for you..id think about using the thank button specially with tatty but seriously idk upper 3ghz range perhaps 3.6 seen ppl push a tad past 4 watch your cooling and ram timings.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Jan 31, 2008)

Id be real carefull m8 you are using a b3 stepping model they dont run as cool as the go stepping models id say if your happy with 3ghz run it 24/7 at that try 3.2 if you like see how that goes but to run at 3.6 on a b3 and air cooling that might be too much for it not all go stepping owners can run at 3.6 all the time even though its achievable.

have you got a program to monitor each core temp?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 31, 2008)

ya dude get core temp or if that prog that came with your mobo has it use that too to monitor the temp of your chip..dont let it climb much above 65ºC at load.


----------



## warhammer (Jan 31, 2008)

I have a Q6600 G0 stepping Have been running at 3.6 with temps 42c load 54c and thats with water cooling.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Jan 31, 2008)

he hasnt posted back for a while hope he hasnt fried it


----------



## frankie827 (Jan 31, 2008)

lol its still running


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Jan 31, 2008)

what is your revision, i have the same board as you do, but i have G0 stepping, you can try my settings, and what version of bios are you running

The P30 bios for the 680i straight board works better than the P06 or the P07 bios

Also get rid of Ntune, it will screw around with your bios settings. I couldn't get far above 3GHz until i got rid of it, Ntune would reset certain settings that would cause my computer to crash upon load.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 31, 2008)

no ones said it yet: 680i boards arent good for quads. You might get lucky, the majority arent.

300 FSB is a common maximum for the unlucky boards, just so you know.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Jan 31, 2008)

Mussels said:


> no ones said it yet: 680i boards arent good for quads. You might get lucky, the majority arent.
> 
> 300 FSB is a common maximum for the unlucky boards, just so you know.



It depends, the AR Version was a horiable overclocker for quads. The A1 Revisions were fixed AR's that can clock quads, while the A1/T1 versions are built with the fixes already known. The T1 version is the most stable revision of the 680i lt board. I have a T1 revision and it works great. Just make sure you replace the tim under the nb and sb chipsets. or even better yet get an after market hsf for the nb chipset. as long as it stays below 60c IMO 60c they your good, but warm, if you fry your nb chipset its because that foxconn the mfg of EVGA's boards uses to much tim around the nb chipsets.

Outside of that there are fsb holes in these boards, for example 9x356 wasn't stable but 8x400 was.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 31, 2008)

frankie i need to know were you got your background give me...now


----------



## frankie827 (Jan 31, 2008)

lol
it came from pack of backgrounds that were taken by the photographer who made the windows vista backgrounds

that was one of the backgrounds that wasnt chosen for the default backgrounds
if you have xfire or something like that ill send you the pack


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 1, 2008)

yes loki017 is my sn or search for Solaris17 thats my nickname


----------



## frankie827 (Apr 12, 2008)

i got it to 3.6ghz wiht 1.525volts completely stable
it was scary lmao


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 12, 2008)

frankie827 said:


> i got it to 3.6ghz wiht 1.525volts completely stable
> it was scary lmao



Just be careful of them temps, try and stick an extra fan on your cooler, personally I dont run higher than 1.45V for 24.7 use and that should get you 3.4gig on yours then you can use the 3.6gig for benching.


----------



## ZeE23 (Aug 16, 2008)

*new to this*

Hi to all,
I would be greatfull for some help to oc my system.
My Rig
BFG 680iSLi 
Gforce 9800 GX2
4Gig mem preditor 800mhz 6400
cpu voltage 1.3375 v
mem 2.2000 v
FSB 1.2000 v
PCI-E 1.2500 v
nForce 1.500 v
thanks


----------



## boogah (Aug 16, 2008)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=926476&postcount=11


----------



## ZeE23 (Aug 16, 2008)

I ll be home in an hour and will try it thx would you be on then?


----------



## frankie827 (Aug 16, 2008)

ZeE23 said:


> I ll be home in an hour and will try it thx would you be on then?





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4af8ZUi05oU

watch that
680i and 680i lt sli have very similar bioses


----------



## boogah (Aug 16, 2008)

chances are most Q6600 won't be able to reach 3.6 if it is one of the latest batches.  Also need good cooling ^___~


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Aug 16, 2008)

if you have the b3 version it will not overclock t 3.6GHz under air, you will need alot f water and more voltage. If you have the G0 version check your VID, my vid is 1.225 and i can hit 3.6GHz n air with noce temps, so i would say it depends. And the 680i LT was a hard bard to push the clock on with my Q6600.


----------



## frankie827 (Aug 18, 2008)

um excuse me i have gotten to 3.7 on air 

http://www.techpowerup.com/ocdb/details.php?id=645

and 3.6

http://www.techpowerup.com/ocdb/details.php?id=622


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Aug 18, 2008)

frankie827 said:


> um excuse me i have gotten to 3.7 on air
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/ocdb/details.php?id=645
> 
> ...



what are you using forthe heat sink on the cpu?


----------



## ZeE23 (Aug 19, 2008)

Thx for the reply guys did clock to 3.6 and got blue screen. then lowered the fsb to 1333 and at the mo stable at 2.9. I ve got thermallight cooling with an artic fan and ant9 case with all the fan and extra RTIC FAN ON THE SIDE PANEL. Vid card is gf9800 gx2 and mem is preditor xtreem 6400 800mhz. I get about 60.000 on f3 benching. If you could advice on getting more let me know.


----------



## ZeE23 (Aug 19, 2008)

I think got one thing wrong i only have cor 2 duo. I have got a prob with my X-fi fed sound blaster as it has developed a crackling background sound, it did did stop while ago and its back. I need some help as i lost my mic as well. I have run system and it shows no prob but the mic dosent work and this crackling drives me mad as its only in game mode.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 19, 2008)

the crackling is just what you get for buying an x-fi... its normal for them to do that at some stage.

If you have a DUAL core then you have an E6600. Look it up in CPU-Z


----------

